# Изыкаться



## hirohisayama

Изыкался весь


Hello Everyone,


I have a great problem with an expression "Изыкался весь" from Akunin's Azazel(Chapter 12), since I am a beginning Russian reader.  I cannot look up in all of my dictionaries  an infitive form of this verb and am at a loss, making neither head nor tail!  Also I am not sure of the use of "весь":


 Ты плащ-то накинь и на, из фляги хлебни. Изыкался весь.


Could you show me the infinitive form of the verb, and explain the expression to me?


Thank you.  
                Hirohisayama


----------



## Soroka

"*Из-**(изо-*, *изъ-*, *ис-*). Образует глаголы со значением предельной полноты, исчерпанности действия: _избить_ (сильно побить), _исписать_ (весь карандаш). В некоторых случаях глаголы с _из-_ (_ис-_) приобретают лишь грамматическое значение совершенного вида: _печь — испечь_, _пугать — испугать_, _тратить — истратить_."

http://polyidioms.narod.ru/index/glagolnye_pristavki/0-205


----------



## Rosett

Изыкался - see Икать. Tired up by икота (caused by cold temperatures, supposedly.)
"Весь" stands for the entire human body, whacked and exhausted by frequent hiccups (икота).


----------



## hirohisayama

Dear Soroka and Rosett

Thank you so much for your help and good answers!

I understand the meaning and form now!  I should study Russian harder from now on.

Hirohisayama


----------



## igusarov

hirohisayama said:


> Изыкался весь
> [...]
> I cannot look up in all of my dictionaries  an infitive form of this verb [...]


Hello Hirohisayama,
General rule is that if a prefix which ends with a consonant is appended to a word which starts with "и", then that "и" is changed to "ы".
So, if you see an unknown word where some familiar prefix is followed by "ы", then you have good chances of finding similar words in the dictionary if you just drop the prefix ans look up the root word as if it started with "и".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Also I am not sure of the use of "весь":


 You write that you are a beginner, hirohisayama, so just in case it's not obvious, весь here refers back to Ты, who is a man, and is the subject of the sentence, so it has to be весь. It has to agree in gender, case and number with the word it is referring to - весь (masculine nominative singular)/вся (feminine nominative singular)/всё (neuter nominative singular)

In another example here from a play by Maxim Gorky (_Дети солнца_), the subject of the sentence is a young woman (девушка) who has completely tormented herself. She is the subject of the sentence (nominative), but obviously she is feminine so here you have to say вся (not весь). 
_​"*Антоновна*. Хохол. Где он?
__*Вагин*. Ушел домой…
*Антоновна*. Только и знает: придти, чаю попить да уйти… А девушка – истомилась вся… ночей не спит…"

_In your example, изыкался весь - "you've worn yourself out with all that hiccuping!", "you're completely exhausted with all that hiccuping!". _
_


----------



## hirohisayama

Hello, igusarov,

Thank you very much for your helpful suggestion about the rule of the way a prefix appended to a special word!
It reminds me of an important general rule that I should have learned beforehand.  I am sure of its importance.
Thanks.


----------



## hirohisayama

Hello, Enquiring Mind,

You kindly write about grammatical aspect of  "весь", cases of a noun.
I have come to realize another important but elementary or basic point!  
This is what I sometimes forget easily!  
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Rosett

You may want to note that there is also a verb "Ыкать" stressed on "Ы", meaning noticeable use of unclear interjection "ы" in speech, or a kind of distorted speech where "ы" may be used to substitute other unstressed vowels. Someone can also "изЫкаться" when talking deliberately too much this way.


----------



## hirohisayama

Hello, Rosett

Thank you for your additional curious information about the verb "Изыкался"!  It is very interesting.
I really appreciate your help indeed!


----------



## yakor

мне бы и в голову не пришло использовать этот глагол. Какой-то он "нерусский".
Я бы сказала просто "сколько можно икать!")))


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Не ищет, икает.


----------



## Rosett

yakor said:


> мне бы и в голову не пришло использовать этот глагол. какой-то он "нерусский".
> я бы сказала "обыскался"


_обыкался_, вы, наверное, имели в виду?

я думаю, что, поскольку действие романа происходит в конце 19 века, то и речь персонажей кажется несколько вычурной, несовременной.


----------



## yakor

Rosett said:


> _обыкался_, вы, наверное, имели в виду?


Я исправила то, что я имела ввиду)


----------



## yakor

Soroka said:


> В некоторых случаях глаголы с _из-_ (_ис-_) приобретают лишь грамматическое значение совершенного вида: _печь — испечь_, _пугать — испугать_, _тратить — истратить_."


Так тут тоже исчерпанное действие. А что касается фразы  "исписать карандаш"-то то это идиома. Вы пишите письмо, но выражения "исписать письмо" не существует. Исчерпанность отображена в глаголе совершенного вида "написать письмо".


----------



## Rosett

yakor said:


> Так тут тоже исчерпанное действие. А что касается фразы  "исписать карандаш"-то то это идиома. Вы пишите письмо, но выражения "исписать письмо" не существует. Исчерпанность отображена в глаголе совершенного вида "написать письмо".


Если вы пишете письма, то рискуете в какой-то момент исписаться тоже, фигурально говоря.


----------

